# Studio shot: 13 year old model



## RMThompson

Local 13 year old model starting her portfolio. Here is a shot we did in the studio.


----------



## SNAPaPHOTO

I like it however the light appears to be flat. Nice effect with the floating though.


----------



## JackRabbit

How did you shoot this? What did you use to suspend the loop?


----------



## srinaldo86

I'd hate to be her dad...

great shot though! I'm curious about the suspension as well.


----------



## camz

hehe too cool! :thumbup:


----------



## JimmyO

She looks 17-18 =O

Anyways i dont like how the circle is off center


----------



## mdtusz

I would have made the crop centre the hoop for sure. Her hand looks a little awkward too, but I bet it is an awkward position to be in  Other than those two things, it looks great!


----------



## Josh66

srinaldo86 said:


> I'd hate to be her dad...



Yeah, me too.  I never would have guessed she was 13...


Very cool picture.


----------



## RMThompson

Answering some questions:

1. I tried a more centered crop, but the one I tried was too tight on the hair. I COULD extend the left side a bit, but these are done in a 5X7 size for the models portfolio and I don't know if I would take the time to adjust it into a non-standard size. I might.

2. The hoop was suspended by a metal cable, which I photoshopped out in post. She was balancing quite carefully!


----------



## TheBunn

id totaly hit that


----------



## jennyjen

There was this girl at the hockey rink that was a "model". Lets just say she got around! All these girls at a young age think their soo mature and older guys just eat them up. its pretty funny to see.


----------



## JeffieLove

TheBunn said:


> id totaly hit that



because that's really appropriate and what the OP was looking for... :er:layball::roll:


----------



## RMThompson

Oops double post. Read below.


----------



## RMThompson

TheBunn said:


> id totaly hit that


 


jennyjen said:


> There was this girl at the hockey rink that was a "model". Lets just say she got around! All these girls at a young age think their soo mature and older guys just eat them up. its pretty funny to see.


 
Neither of these replies have anything to do with my image. Please refrain from responding to my threads with this nonsense. Thanks.


----------



## rocdoc

I like the concept and the lighting.


----------



## rocdoc

TheBunn said:


> id totaly hit that



And so it came to pass that in His wisdom Ceiling Cat bestowed upon His subjects the Ignore function. And much joy and celebration went through the land.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

I think it's a fantastic, original shot. I've never seen the "hoop" treatment before. Great work.

I don't think I really care for having 13-year-olds looking like that, but you are being paid by her parents (probably mother) to do a job, and you performed your job very well. I've shot some 16/17-year old girls dressed somewhat provocatively (yes, with their permission ), and I can't say I'd turn the gig down. 

And for the guy who would "hit it".....

*"Why don't you have a seat over there..."*


----------



## Live_free

LuckySo-n-So said:


> I think it's a fantastic, original shot. I've never seen the "hoop" treatment before. Great work.
> 
> I don't think I really care for having 13-year-olds looking like that, but you are being paid by her parents (probably mother) to do a job, and you performed your job very well. I've shot some 16/17-year old girls dressed somewhat provocatively (yes, with their permission ), and I can't say I'd turn the gig down.
> 
> And for the guy who would "hit it".....
> 
> *"Why don't you have a seat over there..."*



Too much time on /b/.   Also I like the picture. Although I don't think girls at that age should be allowed to do such it shows great skill on your part. I don't see anything I don't like.


----------



## SrBiscuit

TheBunn said:


> id totaly hit that


 
*douche chills*


----------



## JimmyO

TheBunn said:


> id totaly hit that



12345

<3 Dennis =]


----------



## sophieMG

this shot is amazing, i'd like to be a model too and im the same age, i dont think i would be able to get a photo like this though;-)


----------



## The_Traveler

I would ask the mods to delete those two posts.

L


----------



## leearmlene

a woman in a ring? wow what a light body she has..love her nice photo...


----------



## RMThompson

How did THIS get resurrected?


----------



## MTVision

I'm a newbie so I don't have much advice to give but I think its an amazing concept


----------



## joealcantar

Nice clean shot. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## fokker

I think it's awfully creepy that this thread has almost 19,000 views while most others have only a couple of hundred.


----------



## Judobreaker

Well this post is over a year old, you'll have to keep that in mind...
Besides, you looked too! ^^


----------



## fokker

That's true, I did look (and now I'm back again) but I look at a lot of threads without coming back to them dozens or hundreds of times...


----------



## pixilstudio

skin tones look a little red to me


----------



## mwcfarms

I laugh at all of these she's too young comments etc. Thats when most models start out because of the whole small hips little bodies. They look just like a dressmakers mannequin, I actually had never seen this shot before and enjoy it except she has very large hands and the way they are shot really accentuate that. Anyways that is all haha.


----------



## Mesoam

the exposure and lighting is bang on however the focal point of the image is her knee cap, no bueno


----------



## jake337

fokker said:


> I think it's awfully creepy that this thread has almost 19,000 views while most others have only a couple of hundred.



Very creepy, most of views are people searching "13 year old girls"


----------



## Crimsona

Lovely picture. Lucky girl, looking like that.


----------



## halestorm

It's a good picture I just cant get past the fact that a 13 year old girl shouldnt be wearing 6 inch heals and a fur coat.  I would have liked to see her in more age appropriate outfit.


----------



## mwcfarms

Most people who model have little choice over outfits and attire if you really think about it. Think Brooke Shields and her Calvins ages ago, she was very very young when she shot that ad.


----------

